
Memory-Prediction Asymmetry - lambdatronics
https://heteroskedasticblog.wordpress.com/2020/06/21/memory-prediction-asymmetry/
======
danharaj
I think there are unresolved philosophical issues around probabilistic
interpretations where it's not clear a priori what the space of possibilities
is. Even if we could pin it down in an instant, that space is constantly
reshaped in the brain as it adapts to its environment.

"brown dog" surely has some probabilistic content but it's hard to locate
where it is because of the enormous complexity of the space of "possible
situations in which a brain can perceive a brown dog".

------
visarga
The language (Recognizing vs Generating) sounds awfully close to deep
learning, and both are very hot subjects in the last 5 years. A GAN is
basically made of a generator coupled to a recogniser. In reinforcement
learning there have been promising results by coupling an agent with an
internal world model capable of rolling out possible outcomes.

